# Danish: Søgeord/varemærker



## belano75

Søgeord/varemærker 

Hello, what does it mean? I found it in this website: 
http://www.degulesider.dk/vbw/super/index.jsp

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whodunit

søge = to look for/to search
ord = word
søgeord = search word

varemærke = trade mark

Maybe "varemærker" is the plural?

Hope it helps.


----------



## belano75

Thanks for your post, it helps a lot!


----------



## vespista

I would say that "varemærker" is more like "brands" than "trademarks", in any case it is indeed the plural form.


----------



## 1234plet

No, I think 'varemærker' is not 'brands' or 'trademarks'. Then we use 'mærkevarer'.


----------



## Lugubert

Patent- og Varemærkestyrelsen is The Danish Patent and Trademark Office. So trademarks it is.


----------



## 1234plet

I suppose you can say both. 
I just think the word 'mærkevarer' is more commonly used than 'varermærker', but of course - that depends.


----------



## Lugubert

I believe that _mærkevarer_ corresponds to Swedish _märkesvaror_ 'proprietary (branded) goods'.


----------



## 1234plet

Yeah, you're right.


----------

